# What do you think of my apbt



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

what do you think of my dog
View attachment 11433


----------



## kellysfl (Jan 24, 2012)

That is an adorable dog. How old is he/she? I'm trying to upload a pic or two my my red nose, but it's not working right now. Hopefully I will be able to soon.


----------



## oslak (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice unique color, I love it 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What blood line is she? I don't think you see ticking like that in alot of APBT blood lines. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I know there is ticking in the bully lines like the Gotti lines for instance. However, your girl is very cute


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> What blood line is she? I don't think you see ticking like that in alot of APBT blood lines. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I know there is ticking in the bully lines like the Gotti lines for instance. However, your girl is very cute


Yea, I think your right on the no ticking for APBTs. Definately more of an AMbully thing.


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

shes got some. Eli,colby,cotten bullet, bolio. and I think her spots came from the colby line. Im not sure what other bloodlines she has


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

shes a year and 5 months


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm pretty darn sure ticking is seen in the APBT 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [196547] :: WILLIAMS' YODA LITA
This dog shows some ticking but not too much 
APBT ONLINE PEDIGREES*

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [264] :: BUSENBARK'S RATTLER

I believe Diggit's Bunny has some ticking


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> I'm pretty darn sure ticking is seen in the APBT
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [196547] :: WILLIAMS' YODA LITA
> This dog shows some ticking but not too much
> APBT ONLINE PEDIGREES*
> ...


Diggits Bunny isn't ticking it's her skin pigmentation..... Lauren's boy Kangol has some to.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ticking is seen in a lot of APBT I have seen a lot of colby dogs with it. But it comes up in other bloodlines as well.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I know it occurs, but I don't believe, to the extent of the dog in question, that it is common, or quite that prominent.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Diggits Bunny isn't ticking it's her skin pigmentation..... Lauren's boy Kangol has some to.


Thank you for clarifying, I couldn't remember for sure.


----------



## menace187 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think your dog prolly is a pitmix, pitbull and possibly catahoula leapard dog, or american bulldog mix. the head is off, and it has ticking.


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

theres no way she can be a pit mix The parents are registered as apbt and they didnt have any other dogs that were un fixed but their pit bull She got it from the Colby bloodline.


----------

